# Sprinkler system air?



## Alex T (3 mo ago)

All zones work great when run manual/all stations only, but only when I raise the low point (spray sprinkler) so that pressure builds up, then that sprinkler and zone activates. Each subsequent zones activates on schedule. 

System does not run automatically, without that assist. Hunter Pro C controller. 

Air trapped? No winterization required. Please advise.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Alex T said:


> run manual


Do you mean by opening the valve solenoid OR at the controller?


Alex T said:


> I raise the low point (spray sprinkler)


What do you mean low point and raise the sprinkler?
Do yo mean manually pull up a certain head like it normally would with water.
If yes the body could be bad or full of debris. You might dig that one up. Take it apart and clean it or just replace it.


Alex T said:


> Air trapped?


If air was trapped the water pressure would force it out making belching type spray.


----------



## Alex T (3 mo ago)

Thanks Factor, yes manually lifting up the sprinkler head that sits the lowest in the ground. When I do that the entire zone is activated as water starts to come out from that head. I have cleaned all the sprinkler heads in the past maybe I’ll end up replacing the entire body on this one. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Alex T said:


> head that sits the lowest in the ground


I think you are referring to ones that have sunk down below the top of the soil line. If so those should also be dug up, reset to be level and straight.


Alex T said:


> replacing the entire body


Wont hurt. Could be a rock or something in there. I think you will have to dig to investigate.


----------



## Alex T (3 mo ago)

Sounds good. I will have to get the all up and level. Thanks again!


----------

